

Elastic IP routed to a completely unrelated host for a few minutes - berekuk
https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=126229

======
toomuchtodo
It happens from time to time, not a huge deal.

EDIT: Downvotes? I'm not sure whats up with the unrealistic expectations of
AWS. Its a shared system. You should be encrypting your data from the point it
leaves a client app or browser, configuring your app to tolerate misdirected
requests, etc. You don't like that? Go rent some colo, buy some hardware, and
run it yourself.

~~~
berekuk
I can't tolerate misdirected requests, because I can't do _anything_ about
them. If my website had any hits in this period, and the response was 301 (as
it happened), users won't be able to come back using this browser, pretty
much, _ever_. Most people don't know how to clear their browser's cache.

So it's much bigger issue than a simple outage.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Totally understand that. I'm an ops guy, and I'm not a huge fan of AWS, but
I'm married to them for a lot of stuff. You engineer against most of what you
can, but there are always going to be edge cases where you're going to drop a
request somewhere. ELBs are usually where this is going to happen. Its no
different than having your own F5 and it being in an inconsistent state. You
know what you do then? Reboot it.

TL;DR These things happen. It sucks, but code isn't perfect.

